# Enjoy Ladies Wearing Tight Yoga Pants?



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

Check Out This :rofl:


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

That was funny! I sent it to my husband.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

That is just mean lol

I know i would get busted

I am a butt man (women's Butts)


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Funny. I'd get busted as well.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Funny! But those are leggings, not yoga pants.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

"My thighs can beat you up!" :rofl:


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Funny! But those are leggings, not yoga pants.


Guys don't care. They just see azz.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Saw that one a few days ago. HILARIOUS!!!!


----------

